
This robot-powered burger joint could put fast food workers out of a job - bootload
http://www.techinsider.io/momentum-machines-is-hiring-2016-6
======
bootload
_" This is the only known image of a burger made with Momentum Machines
technology."_

Hope that is a prototype shot, you would not want metal fragments with your
food.

...from another article:

 _" The prototype is a miniature assembly line, with one conveyor that carries
patties through a gas grill and another that deposits lettuce, tomatoes,
onions, and pickles atop a bun."_

another picture, so it looks like it's the prototype cf:
[http://www.xconomy.com/san-
francisco/2012/06/12/hamburgers-c...](http://www.xconomy.com/san-
francisco/2012/06/12/hamburgers-coffee-guitars-and-cars-a-report-from-lemnos-
labs/2/) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12025000)

